# Capsules too small for Burgundy Bottles



## jgmann67 (Jun 7, 2015)

I bottled my chard tonight and was showing my sister in law the "what's next" and that's when I realized that the ones I have won't fit over the top of the bottle. What th'?? 

Do they make different sizes for capsules?


----------



## ibglowin (Jun 7, 2015)

Yes, they make a large size that will fit larger tops. Usually you only have a couple of color options if that.


----------



## jgmann67 (Jun 7, 2015)

Hmmm. Learn something new everyday...


----------



## ibglowin (Jun 7, 2015)

And to make it more fun they are kinda hard to find!


----------



## jgmann67 (Jun 9, 2015)

This displeases me greatly.... =P


----------



## jgmann67 (Jun 11, 2015)

"Kinda hard to find" about sums it up. I can only find them online in a handful of colors. The one place I found had a great price, but $14 in shipping... So, I just went to ebay to get them. Maybe I'll switch to the lower end burgundy bottles in the future. The regular capsules fit just fine on them.


----------



## ibglowin (Jun 11, 2015)

http://www.homebrewit.com/wine-making-equipment/pvc-shrink-capsules-oversize-30-per-bag/


----------



## jgmann67 (Jun 11, 2015)

ibglowin said:


> http://www.homebrewit.com/wine-making-equipment/pvc-shrink-capsules-oversize-30-per-bag/



Nice! Thank you! Good for the next batch.


----------



## fivebk (Jun 11, 2015)

I am pretty sure that finevinewines.com has them

BOB


----------



## ibglowin (Jun 11, 2015)

Actually Bob, they don't carry a single oversized shrink cap. They may be willing to order them but none are listed on the website....... 



fivebk said:


> I am pretty sure that finevinewines.com has them
> 
> BOB


----------



## kevinlfifer (Jun 12, 2015)

I've always been able to force them on. I kind of screw the capsule down. Takes some muscle but it can be done.


----------



## jgmann67 (Jun 12, 2015)

kevinlfifer said:


> I've always been able to force them on. I kind of screw the capsule down. Takes some muscle but it can be done.




I tried a few different ways to force one on tonight. Didn't work out so well.


----------



## ibglowin (Jun 12, 2015)

Some caps will go on with a little help others no amount will help and you just have to go big or go home!


----------



## jgmann67 (Jun 12, 2015)

ibglowin said:


> Some caps will go on with a little help others no amount will help and you just have to go big or go home!




Big being delivered on Monday. =)


----------

